# Nose boopings!



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

It's time for hugs and nose booping!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

But what if you don't like those and everything catches on fire?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But what if you don't like those and everything catches on fire?


What do you mean? *he boops your nose*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

*everything catches on fire*


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *everything catches on fire*


You burned my flower!!!!!! >A< *cry*


----------



## Julen (Jul 23, 2016)

You can't boop the nose of a hooman MWAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

... *athanius boops Julens nose*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

The only humans I cuddle with are girls. The exception is if they're a furry.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 23, 2016)

He breaks all the rules


----------



## Julen (Jul 23, 2016)

*pulls out a m60 and raises an eyebrow* 
Mistakes were made


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> He breaks all the rules


Who are you talking about?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

Donald trump obviously.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> Donald trump obviously.


Correct!


----------



## modfox (Jul 23, 2016)

Julen said:


> *pulls out a m60 and raises an eyebrow*
> Mistakes were made


*pulls out sturmgewehr 44*


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

No no need for fights!


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> *pulls out sturmgewehr 44*


*pulls out a silenced barret .50 cal with explosive ammunition*


----------



## modfox (Jul 23, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> *pulls out a silenced barret .50 cal with explosive ammunition*


*pulls out a nuclear ballistic missile launcher*


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

modfox said:


> *pulls out a nuclear ballistic missile launcher*


Umm, u know that is kinda a stupid gun. At least with regular guns u r able to live. With a nuke, u you'll kill us all. Btw, how da fuck did u get a nuke?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 23, 2016)

Stop fighting all I wanted was for us to hug and nose boops.... Q.Q


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 23, 2016)

Depends on who u r.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Say is it impossible to wear a helmet on a fur suit?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Depends what kind of helmet you use.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Like a roman helmet?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

Maybe a bike helmet.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Well what about a military helmet?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

A Vietnam war helmet


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Well... I mean that's a little over wheel ing right there anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Say who's sexy and they know it?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> A Vietnam war helmet


*he pulls down your pants*


----------



## RandomNinja11 (Jul 24, 2016)

modfox said:


> *pulls out a nuclear ballistic missile launcher*


Pulls out 1337 hax


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Jul 24, 2016)

Stop! This is no war zone!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 24, 2016)

Flies ain't got a nose really...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jul 24, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> *he pulls down your pants*


*kicks u in the face*
I'm not homosexual. I am straight.


----------



## lyar (Jul 24, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> *kicks u in the face*
> I'm not homosexual. I am straight.


*pulls his pants* 
You sure?


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 24, 2016)

This appears to be a giant Shitpost. :V !!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Wuh?


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 24, 2016)

Wha t? o xo


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

Someone was pullin someone else's pants down. I wanna see wut happens :u


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 24, 2016)

Oh things are about to get frisky :U !!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

I like Friskies!! *stares intently at things*


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 24, 2016)

I like Friskie's Cat Concoctions o: !!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 24, 2016)

And the kinky stuff of course :3 *might get another strike*


----------



## Yukkie (Jul 24, 2016)

LOL yes include a concoction of kinky stuff O: !! *slow clAP*


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 11, 2016)

Yukkie said:


> LOL yes include a concoction of kinky stuff O: !! *slow clAP*


*Athanius slowly skoots away*


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

_What happened to this thread._


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 11, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> _What happened to this thread._


It's easy :3

It went from nose booping each other to questionable stuff

I think??


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> It's easy :3
> 
> It went from nose booping each other to questionable stuff
> 
> I think??


Oh, wait;

Nose-booping
Guns
Helmets
Kinky stuff
_And we're only on page 3..._


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 11, 2016)

It went to kinky...


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 11, 2016)

Tooo kinky...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 11, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> It went to kinky...


I'm just wondering how it got to kinky stuff after talking about guns and helmets. It just doesn't make sense!


----------



## lockaboss (Aug 11, 2016)

HIA GUYS NOES BO...... wait i-im a go now


----------



## FlannelFox (Aug 12, 2016)

Tetrachroma said:


> I'm just wondering how it got to kinky stuff after talking about guns and helmets. It just doesn't make sense!


Because it _always _goes to kinky stuff in some way or another. Kinky stuff is the mass at the center of the gravitational force that holds the Internet together.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 12, 2016)

FlannelFox said:


> Because it _always _goes to kinky stuff in some way or another. Kinky stuff is the mass at the center of the gravitational force that holds the Internet together.


Oh, I totally forgot about that equation! Internet = Kinky Stuff * (Memes + Butthurt)^Tumblr


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 12, 2016)

i think the real question that needs to be asked is who wants their biscuit fisted?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> It's time for hugs and nose booping!


You sure you're not somewhat a homo?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Vorelover467 said:


> The only humans I cuddle with are girls. The exception is if they're a furry.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> *he pulls down your pants*


Yeah, that's really fuckin gay


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Yeah, that's really fuckin gay


And maybe you have something better to do than shit posting all day


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> And maybe you have something better to do than shit posting all day


I ate my own shit. That's why there's nothing but shit coming out of my mouth.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Someone was pullin someone else's pants down. I wanna see wut happens :u


You're a fuckin hypocrite


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're a fuckin hypocrite


I said you were shit posting, so you have absolutely no reason to call me a hypocrite for anything other than to be defensive


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I said you were shit posting, so you have absolutely no reason to call me a hypocrite for anything other than to be defensive


You were shitposting too xD Don't tell other people not to shitpost if you're shitposting yourself....


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Am I allowed to boop someone in the nose with a folding steel chair


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 12, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Am I allowed to boop someone in the nose with a folding steel chair


Kind of like this?


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 12, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Kind of like this?



That's a nose boop if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Zipline (Aug 13, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> call me a hypocrite


You are a hypocrite. X3 *giggles before hanging up the phone*


----------



## biscuitfister (Aug 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're a fuckin hypocrite


if you believe in yourself anything is possible


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> You're a fuckin hypocrite


Why are you so rude?


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 20, 2016)

Aren't furries supposed to be kind and cuddly or just like this....?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 20, 2016)

AthaniusAugustus said:


> Aren't furries supposed to be kind and cuddly or just like this....?


That's honestly a bit of a stereotype. And I just got a bit pissed. Sorry.


----------



## AthaniusAugustus (Aug 20, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> That's honestly a bit of a stereotype. And I just got a bit pissed. Sorry.


Your forgiven~


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello.


----------

